# Please recommend Baroque duet for flute & harpsichord



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi everyone. I hope this is the right place to post this question.

I'm an OK piano player who started playing the harpsichord at the beginning of this year. (Surprisingly, the technique is quite different, and it's a bit like being a beginner again!) Another adult student learning the flute and I will be preparing a duet together, and I was wondering if you might be able to suggest some Baroque pieces, preferably by Bach, Rameau, or Handel.

Bach's Sonata #2 in E Flat Major II. Siciliana is a possibility but it is a bit too easy. I would be happier with something like Rameau's La Timide but only for flute and harpsichord.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Try Carl Nielsen's The fog is lifting (tågen letter) for flute and harp. The harpsichord can play the harp part on the lute stop to great effect. Not baroque though, but timeless.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

You might like Vivaldi's Concerto in F Major for flute. Vivaldi wrote it for flute and orchestra. But there's an arrangement of it for flute and piano (or harpsichord) on IMSLP. Here's the link to the score:
http://petrucci.mus.auth.gr/imglnks...-Vivaldi_-_Flute_Concerto_in_Fa_Major_PNO.pdf

And here's a link to a Youtube performance of the concerto, performed by flute and orchestra:





I hope these links work. I'm new here and I'm still figuring everything out!


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

premont said:


> Try Carl Nielsen's The fog is lifting (tågen letter) for flute and harp. The harpsichord can play the harp part on the lute stop to great effect. Not baroque though, but timeless.


Thank you, but it will have to be Baroque as that is the theme of the concert. Sweet music, though


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

Bettina said:


> You might like Vivaldi's Concerto in F Major for flute.


I'll take it to my teacher, thank you. I'm not sure if she will want to go with it, as "transcribed for piano from orchestra" isn't quite the same thing as harpsichord duet in her book. But thank you anyway!


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Bach's Flute Sonata No.1 in B minor. You can just hear CPE Bach and Frederick the Great performing it together at the Sanssouci Palace.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Handel, sonata in E minor HWV359b, in G major HWV363b, sonata in B minor HWV367b.

The baroque flute and the harpsichord are two wonderful instruments that give much elegance in chamber wind music. Pure and simple.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pjang and ArtMusic suggestion are fine.


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

pjang23 said:


> Bach's Flute Sonata No.1 in B minor.


Thank you, pjang! That is a beautiful piece and I will listen to the rest of that CD on Apple Music, too.


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

ArtMusic said:


> Handel, sonata in E minor HWV359b, in G major HWV363b, sonata in B minor HWV367b.


Beautiful! Thank you, Art


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

CPE Bach flute sonatas(wq83-87), CPE Bachs flute sonatas are beautiful too, these pieces are exactly duets only.


----------



## LOLWUT (Oct 12, 2016)

Bach BWV 106 Sonatina

One of Bach's greatest works imo, harpsichord can play the accompaniment.


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

Ariasexta said:


> CPE Bach flute sonatas(wq83-87), CPE Bachs flute sonatas are beautiful too, these pieces are exactly duets only.


Interesting pieces, thank you for these suggestions. I find CPE a bit too "happy", strangely, and much prefer JS Bach.


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

LOLWUT said:


> Bach BWV 106 Sonatina. One of Bach's greatest works imo, harpsichord can play the accompaniment.


Sweet music, although I'm not sure if I would call it one of Bach's greatest  IMHO harpsichord would be a very inadequate replacement for organ + cello, especially given the long sustained notes in this piece.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

The only things I would recommend is Bach's flute sonatas, although these works are probably not written by Bach himself.


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes, I like those. Who are they written by then?


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Bruckner Anton said:


> The only things I would recommend is Bach's flute sonatas, although these works are probably not written by Bach himself.





LesCyclopes said:


> Yes, I like those. Who are they written by then?


BWV 1030, 1032, 1034, and 1035 are certainly by JS Bach, with the 1030 generally considered the greatest. BWV 1031, 1033 are doubtful and 1020 was most likely written by CPE Bach.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> You might like Vivaldi's Concerto in F Major for flute. Vivaldi wrote it for flute and orchestra. But there's an arrangement of it for flute and piano (or harpsichord) on IMSLP. Here's the link to the score:
> http://petrucci.mus.auth.gr/imglnks...-Vivaldi_-_Flute_Concerto_in_Fa_Major_PNO.pdf
> 
> And here's a link to a Youtube performance of the concerto, performed by flute and orchestra:
> ...


It really shouldn't take you more than 4'33" to figure this place out.


----------

